# need good goat quiz ?s!



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I need some REALLY interesting goat facts (dairy, meat, fiber) that I can finally stomp my 4-Hers with!! :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are a few I found on this website.... http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/goat_quiz.htm

Q. The vegetation least preferred by goats is? 
A. Bermuda Grass
-----------------------------------------------------
Q. The goats has ___ number of chromosomes.
A. 60
-------------------------------------------------

Q. The "true" stomach in the goat is known as the?
A. abomasums
------------------------------------------------------
Q. Which goat breed originated in Northern Nigeria?
A. Red Sokoto 
The Red Sokoto or Maradi goat originated in Northern Nigeria and Niger. The Red Sokoto is famous for its skins which are used in the production of Morocco leather.
-----------------------------------------

Hope that helps!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh this could be fun to really mess with them on....

How many goats make up a herd?

How many goats is a person allowed to own without a license??


Hahahahaha


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

What animal is a goat most closely related to???
A) Deer
that's all the brain will currently allow... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Victoria said:


> that's all the brain will currently allow... :greengrin:


 :ROFL:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Try this its Langston Goat Research in OK they have quizs and they alsogive the reasons for the answers.

http://www.luresext.edu/GOATS/goat_quiz.htm


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

My mom is the leader of the 4-H club so I will give her some of these questions


----------

